# seedling names, clonal ID, confused!



## etex (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi! Received the budded special from Nick this morning. Logged them in my notebook after potting. Then went to Nicks site to see his comments on tne crosses he sent. here is the question: For example the plant tag says NT 131 Paph. unnamed(Concobellatulum 'Pert' x Bella Lucia 'Bueno'). Then, on his website it has NT131 Paph Conco Lucia (concobellatulum 'Pert' x Bella Lucia "Bueno') Several that had unnamed tags are named on his site. Do I add the names or leave the tags as is? It is confusing. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## etex (Dec 3, 2009)

Forgot to get to the clone part of the story.Nick has 'select plants in bloom'. Seedlings blooming for the first time. I saw Conco Lucia'109' (NT 131) and he writes the clonal name is for ID only and you can name your clone. I am puzzled!


----------



## Renegayde (Dec 3, 2009)

RHS has this info http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/

Paphiopedilum Conco Lucia
Genus Paphiopedilum 
Epithet Conco Lucia 
Registrant Name N.Tannaci 
Originator Name Orchid Zone 
Date of registration 2/27/2004 
Seed parent Bella Lucia
Pollen parent Conco-bellatulum


----------



## Candace (Dec 3, 2009)

etex, he probably hadn't registered the name yet when the tags were created. You can update your tag with the name Conco Lucia.

The clonal name of his select plants are for his record keeping and he's telling you that since you'd be buying the whole plant(no other divisions or pieces floating about) that you can give it any clonal name you'd like. Typically, when a plant has a clonal name already given to it, you don't ever change it. Because divisions of it have already been taken etc. and all the divisions would have the same clonal name.


----------



## nikv (Dec 3, 2009)

The tags were probably made prior to the hybrid being registered. Most people simply don't have the time to go back and update all the tags later on. But I would definitely update your tag with the registered hybrid name. Good luck!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 3, 2009)

etex said:


> Forgot to get to the clone part of the story.Nick has 'select plants in bloom'. Seedlings blooming for the first time. I saw Conco Lucia'109' (NT 131) and he writes the clonal name is for ID only and you can name your clone. I am puzzled!



You can ALWAYS name or rename your own clone as long as you own the 'whole' plant (no division have ever been made) and no awards have been given under another name. '109' would not be a valid clonal name anyway, just a temporary convenience for record-keeping.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 3, 2009)

etex said:


> Hi! Received the budded special from Nick this morning. Logged them in my notebook after potting. Then went to Nicks site to see his comments on tne crosses he sent. here is the question: For example the plant tag says NT 131 Paph. unnamed(Concobellatulum 'Pert' x Bella Lucia 'Bueno'). Then, on his website it has NT131 Paph Conco Lucia (concobellatulum 'Pert' x Bella Lucia "Bueno') Several that had unnamed tags are named on his site. Do I add the names or leave the tags as is? It is confusing. Any input would be appreciated.



Concocbellatulum x Bella Lucia = Conco Lucia, and just wasn't named or known yet when the tag was made. 'Clonal' names are irrelevant here. Crosses can never be named until after they flower, and even then it can take some time, so many plants are sold long before they have a name. Change your tags.


----------



## etex (Dec 3, 2009)

Good to know!! Thanks for the answers! I will add the names to the tags. Thanks!


----------

